# '15 32 Tm Two Sizing



## jds1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Was Wondering If The 2015 Tm Two's are a true to size boot. I have always worn a size 10 boot and shoe. I have absolutely no way of trying these on in person as no local store has them. The place online I'm dealing with had a great return/exchange deal if there are any problems. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Year prior were at least half size too big after a few days. Their linings can be molded to fit a while size bigger if necessary. I'd go half size smaller at minimum.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

*How does sizing compare to Lashed*

I have some two year old Lashed. I typically wear street shoe size 8 and am in size 7 Lashed. They were ok for a bit but they feel loose now and I can't tie them tight enough anymore and am looking to the TM-Two.

Discussion I've seen says that the TM-Two are snugger than the lashed with thicker liner. I am wondering if I should consider 7.5 in the TM-Two.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ashwinearl said:


> I have some two year old Lashed. I typically wear street shoe size 8 and am in size 7 Lashed. They were ok for a bit but they feel loose now and I can't tie them tight enough anymore and am looking to the TM-Two.
> 
> Discussion I've seen says that the TM-Two are snugger than the lashed with thicker liner. I am wondering if I should consider 7.5 in the TM-Two.


Don't go true to size. If you have a shop that molds, I'd almost suggest still going a whole size smaller.


----------



## jds1 (Nov 19, 2010)

See I dont hve a shop that carries them or does any sort of molding. Anyone else out there have an opinion to my question? ANY kind of help would be great!


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

i have tried on the 15 tm2 in size 10,5 and they fit perfect, my toes barly touch the front of the boot. should i get them in 10.5 or will they pack out and be to big? would i be better off with the 10?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jds1 said:


> See I dont hve a shop that carries them or does any sort of molding. Anyone else out there have an opinion to my question? ANY kind of help would be great!


Best help is: go to a shop and try a few. Brands and sizes. Pick which fits best at the sort of stiffness and budget you want.

Want to save a few bucks? order online and risk them not fitting. Then your potential savings are gone in shipping costs and hassle.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

*Measure exact foot length in cm*

What I would suggest is putting your bare foot against a wall and mark the end of your middle toe on the foot that is biggest. Most people have one foot that is bigger than another.

For example, my right foot is bigger, I put a piece of paper on the floor against a wall, put my heel against the wall and marked my middle toe. I got 25cm. 

Now go to the 32 or any boot company size chart. Here is the 32 one from EVO 32 Snowboard Boot Size Chart | evo. These size charts give US, Euro and "Mondo" I think Mondo is just the actual measurement in cm.

So according to the chart, 25cm is a size 7 for 32. 

The funny thing, is I typically wear a size 8 in street shoe. Also keep in mind that I have custom orthotics for my boots. Previously, I used Superfeet or similar aftermarket inserts. These have a much more defined arch than typical sock liners and therefore it lifts my foot up and brings my toes back just a hair. 

This approach will not help regarding other foot sizing issues such as width or ankle bones, etc. But it will get you close. Also just order from somewhere that has a return policy so you can wear them at home and send them back if anything glaring pops up. This won't show the kind of stuff that pops up after hours on the hill in the cold. But it is a sure bet that anything that is bothering you in the living room will be magnified on the hill.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

tralald said:


> i have tried on the 15 tm2 in size 10,5 and they fit perfect, my toes barly touch the front of the boot. should i get them in 10.5 or will they pack out and be to big? would i be better off with the 10?


There are some DIY recipes for home molding using rice heated in a microwave. This is a little safer then using your oven. Google and you'll find several ways. If you can get to a major ski hill, there are usually boot fitters and shops that have the equipment and might do it for boots that haven't been purchased there for a fee.


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

i have a local shop that can heat mold them for me, but im wondering how much they will pack out?


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

I can only speak about the packout from my Lashed. I just ordered some old stock 2012 TM-Two yesterday.

The liner packed in general and the boot structure breaks down and feels loose. I don't think going a half size smaller would have helped me. I'm not a boot fitter, but go by your actual foot measurement in cm and the size chart. 

An aftermarket footbed can help lift your toes back from the front, so maybe with a good footbed, you can get into half size smaller. Also, with heat molding then can put "toe caps" on your foot which can push out the liner at the toes so that when you just have your regular socks on you can get a few mm if your toes had been bumping too much against the front. 

if you are barely touching the front now, it might make sense to try 1/2 smaller and then push it out some with heatmolding. Hard to say till you try both side by side.


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

i just measured my foot and it measured 27,2 centimeters and that would put me in a 9,5. in my mind that feels kinda crazy because i havent been in that small shoes since 6th grade!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

tralald said:


> i just measured my foot and it measured 27,2 centimeters and that would put me in a 9,5. in my mind that feels kinda crazy because i havent been in that small shoes since 6th grade!


Ha Same as me, im almost 27.5cm and wear US11. That thing recommends size 9.5 for me, which i find laughable. 

Also: i measure size 10.5 on the brannock. I could probably be size US10.5 on K2 or Vans... but 9.5 hahahhaha


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

i think i will go for the 10. btw how is the flex compared to burton ion and nike kaiju?


----------



## jds1 (Nov 19, 2010)

So I'm going to pull the trigger today.....thanks for the feedback on my question guys, much appreciated! Again,I'm a size 10 shoe so should I go 9 or 10 with this boot? I am able to exchange but would like to hit the right size the first time around if possible. I'd like to be riding sooner than later. Any help again would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

Just ordered the green and black 2013 stevens tm-2 in size us10. i really hope i got them right! got them for about 220$. i know that may not sound cheap at all but i live in Norway...


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

ashwinearl said:


> I have some two year old Lashed. I typically wear street shoe size 8 and am in size 7 Lashed. They were ok for a bit but they feel loose now and I can't tie them tight enough anymore and am looking to the TM-Two.
> 
> Discussion I've seen says that the TM-Two are snugger than the lashed with thicker liner. I am wondering if I should consider 7.5 in the TM-Two.


Have you got the TM-Two?

There are on sale back home, but they only have 8.5 and perhaps that is to big for me. I have 32 lashed from 2011 size 8 and they fit perfect (perhaps tiny tiny to small). I figure that if TM-two and lashed are similar in size 8.5 with molding should work.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

Supposed to arrive tomorrow. They are old stock 2012. The advice I got was to stick to size 7, the same size I am wearing in Lashed. I think the philosophy is that heat molding using toe caps and other things can help increase the size of a smaller liner, but that it is harder to go the other way. To take something that is too big and shrink it down.

I measured the exact length of my foot and got 25cm. According to the 32 size charts for Mondo Point, that corresponds with 7. 

Who knows, they maybe too small to even get my foot in! I'll let you know.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

ashwinearl said:


> Supposed to arrive tomorrow. They are old stock 2012. The advice I got was to stick to size 7, the same size I am wearing in Lashed. I think the philosophy is that heat molding using toe caps and other things can help increase the size of a smaller liner, but that it is harder to go the other way. To take something that is too big and shrink it down.
> 
> I measured the exact length of my foot and got 25cm. According to the 32 size charts for Mondo Point, that corresponds with 7.
> 
> Who knows, they maybe too small to even get my foot in! I'll let you know.


Great. I will eagerly wait
As I have hear the molding can change size ½ size up and down. 
Strange about your length of foot and size. I took a piece of paper and put it on the floor all the way in to the wall. Put my foot on it (heel against the wall) and draw a line where my toe ended. I also got 25 cm, but my Lashed are size 8 (US size). 
Are you perhaps referring to UK size then 7 it make sense.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

I was going by this chart:
http://www.activesportscentre.com/sizingcharts/index.php?page=snowboardboots

Men's US 7-->Mondo Point 25cm--> EU size 39

and this chart:
http://thirtytwo.com/help/category/sizing/#mens-boots


----------



## jds1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Well they arrived today and I must say, these are the most comfortable boots I have ever had on my feet. I'm currently cruising around the house with them on. I went with a size 10 which is my street shoe size. Can't wait to hit the hill this weekend and put them to the test. 

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

ashwinearl said:


> Supposed to arrive tomorrow. They are old stock 2012. The advice I got was to stick to size 7, the same size I am wearing in Lashed. I think the philosophy is that heat molding using toe caps and other things can help increase the size of a smaller liner, but that it is harder to go the other way. To take something that is too big and shrink it down.
> 
> I measured the exact length of my foot and got 25cm. According to the 32 size charts for Mondo Point, that corresponds with 7.
> 
> Who knows, they maybe too small to even get my foot in! I'll let you know.


To close the loop on this.


I purchased some old stock 2012 32-TM two in size 7. The linear material is definitely beefier than the lashed. Out of the box it was a very snug fit with toes right up against the front on my right foot which is bigger. It was a tight fit around the toes. My original Lashed out of the box were this tight too. It was the right call to go with 7 and not size up to 7.5 as I had been considering

I had a local shop do the heat molding using their blower. I wore medium neoprene toecaps, put a fitting sock on then my snowboard sock. This created wiggle room in the toes.

I've had a few days on them and feel that they have packet out some around the ankles. I wish I had ridden them un-molded for a few times to see if the toe box would have opened up a little. Or when molding them not worn the snowboard sock about the fitting sock.

they still feel so much better than my worn out Lasheds and responsiveness is much improved. The TM-twos are very slippery in the sole as have been pointed out by other reviews. I just have to be careful, but it is sketchy when pushing through icy lift lines right before getting on the lift.

These are old TM-Twos, and any bootfitting will require some stick on spacers/jbars which I might mess around with to tighten it up around the anklebone. My understanding is that new TM-Twos have an option for some more custom fitting around the ankle using pads. It is confusing which model this comes with.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice to get some feedback.

Totally agree with some of you guys' comments. The 32's were the best off the box fit out of the 4 or 5 boots i tried. I also tried 10.5 and 11 (which are my street sizes); but 10.5 on TM2 was hell. 

My heels only got loose after heat molding (and actually, only on one foot - the one the shop kid tied. I tied the other one and don't need C's on that foot). I havent had to add any more C's even after a season and a bit. When i get new TM2 i will not heat mold, or at least make sure to tie very lightly during molding. The sole is super slippery. 

My wife tried TM2's too and they were waaay too tight even at 0.5 size up. She wears 8 K2 Sapera which are snug, and the 8.5 TM2 were unbearably tight.

To conclude: each foot is different. Try several boots.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Ha Same as me, im almost 27.5cm and wear US11. That thing recommends size 9.5 for me, which i find laughable.
> 
> Also: i measure size 10.5 on the brannock. I could probably be size US10.5 on K2 or Vans... but 9.5 hahahhaha


What's laughable here is that you're wearing shoes/boots a size and a half too large.

Mondo is the most accurate sizing of your foot.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Altephor said:


> What's laughable here is that you're wearing shoes/boots a size and a half too large.
> 
> Mondo is the most accurate sizing of your foot.


Sure.
Here, have a cookie.

You're going to love me 


Edit: Actually, let's make this more fun and make a bet.
How about this: you buy me TM2's according to mondo sizing. If they fit me, i keep them and pay you cost +50%. If they don't, i bid them through here, payable to you.

Where are you located? Do you have Paypal? 

This bet sucks because i stand at nothing to gain..... but what the hell.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

I found this years tm-two camo on sale. Matching my burton malavita camo binding. My old lashed are really soft now. The 2011 lashed is size 8 and the tm-two is size 8.5. 

For the ankles it comes with two couple of "rings" to put in a pocket right outside of the ankle. Perhaps I made a mistake forgetting to take them out when I heat molded. The "rings" comes in two sizes. 

One thing is strange though. Left boot has a perfect fit but with right foot I have a little space above toe and front part of foot. The strange thing is that my right foot is a tiny tiny bit bigger. Wearing a thin sock extra on my right foot solves this but this is not right. 

First ride was a big difference compared to my old boots. Right from the start with one foot loose I could manouver the board easier. After a couple of runs I had to loosen upper part a bit. I do not need to tie them as tight as with the lashed, and still have more response and control. 

So far they feel great. What I need to do is go to a bigger resort with some longer and steeper hills for complete test.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Sure.
> Here, have a cookie.
> 
> You're going to love me
> ...


I never said the TM2 would fit you at your mondo (correct) sizing. I said sizing up a size and a half to get your foot into a boot is laughable.

But whatever you want to think, clown shoes.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Altephor said:


> I never said the TM2 would fit you at your mondo (correct) sizing. I said sizing up a size and a half to get your foot into a boot is laughable.
> 
> But whatever you want to think, clown shoes.


hehe

No, but you said Mondo is "the most acurate..." 
And frankly, it's not. Mondo is just 1 measurement! you'd need at least 2 and preferably 3 to have the most accurate anything: lenght, width and volume. Mondo basically says all feet of the same lenght have the same other dimensions. My street shoes are not sized up at all. 

The most accurate way to check for fit is going to the shop and trying boots on. Period.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

F1EA said:


> hehe
> 
> No, but you said Mondo is "the most acurate..."
> And frankly, it's not. Mondo is just 1 measurement! you'd need at least 2 and preferably 3 to have the most accurate anything: lenght, width and volume. Mondo basically says all feet of the same lenght have the same other dimensions. My street shoes are not sized up at all.
> ...


No, an actual Mondo size accounts for width as well. The chart on evo.com is not a true mondo chart, but it's close enough for the purposes people need to use it for. 

And yes, compared to a braddock device, a mondo measurement is a more accurate measurement of your foot. I'm not sure how anyone can argue against that, it's the actual length of your foot in cm! 

If your mondo says you're a 9.5, you're a 9.5. Now, a 9.5 TM-Two boot might not fit you, because your ankle is narrow, or your foot is wide, or your arch is high. But sizing up to an 11 to 'fit' the irregularities of your foot does not mean your foot is size 11. It means the boot doesn't fit properly. If you want to ride in it, and it works for you, fantastic.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ah the full Mondo point scale accounts for width too. But how many boots come in various width for the same lenght? few.

Yes, the actualy foot lenght measurement is the accurate lenght of your foot. And the mondopoint size associated to that lenght is your true "mondopoint size".... But i have not 1 single footwear in my life fit me at that size. Not necessarily because the foot lenght is off, but because shoewear guys build to something else. Who knows what.

My mondopoint size should be US Mens 9.5. Yes that's my "true mondopoint size". But what good is that true size if not a single piece of footwear fits me at that size?

You'd probably think my US11 street shoes are oversized. They're not; like at all. My 10.5 aren't oversized either. My size 11 boots are actually too tight lenghtwise, but bearable and some size 11 footwear is too big. I do fit in 10.5 boots, but has to be a different brand or boot. But 9.5? not in anything commercially made.

And that's what i mean. Mondopoint scale in itself may be as accurate as it wants. But sizing my footwear to true mondopoint size does not work. It's actually far off. Probably because few manufacturers actually build to true mondosize.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Ah the full Mondo point scale accounts for width too. But how many boots come in various width for the same lenght? few.
> 
> Yes, the actualy foot lenght measurement is the accurate lenght of your foot. And the mondopoint size associated to that lenght is your true "mondopoint size".... But i have not 1 single footwear in my life fit me at that size. Not necessarily because the foot lenght is off, but because shoewear guys build to something else. Who knows what.
> 
> ...



I would doubt your 11 is too short. Take the insole out and stand on it, snap a picture. I would be shocked if your toes reach the end of the insole. Either that or you've incorrectly measured your foot.


----------



## jds1 (Nov 19, 2010)

So I had these on for about 2hrs yesterday and another almost 2 today, in house. I have noticed the ever so SLIGHTEST heel lift, it's very minimal.

Any suggestions on how to eliminate with a brand new boot? Superfeet? Something like an insert? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Altephor said:


> I would doubt your 11 is too short. Take the insole out and stand on it, snap a picture. I would be shocked if your toes reach the end of the insole. Either that or you've incorrectly measured your foot.


I did this for Wiredsport a while ago:









That is before riding.

Big toe about 1/8" short of insole edge, but middle toe (my longest) about flush or maybe a tiny bit overhang. Foot measures 27.5 cm and that is a US11 footbed.

I must have trimmed toe nails and can't wear heavy socks, or things get crammed and painful. My toenails sometimes go a bit purple, they did last yr; not anymore. BUT the heel was definitely a bit loose after heat molding; corrected with C's and no heel lift at all in over a year use (about ~30 days).

A mistery? could be. But no way i could wear size 9.5.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jds1 said:


> So I had these on for about 2hrs yesterday and another almost 2 today, in house. I have noticed the ever so SLIGHTEST heel lift, it's very minimal.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to eliminate with a brand new boot? Superfeet? Something like an insert? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Have you heat molded?
Do you wear orthotics?

Try to have them heat molded (wear your orthotics and boarding socks when you heat mold). Then if needed add C's or J's.

Also make sure you are doing the laces good and snug. If you come from Boa you're prob not used to tightening the outer lace.


----------



## jds1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.....I do come from boa. Also, I was worried that head moulding would cause more of a problem, I guess I was wrong. 

They now come with these O's that you slide in the pockets on either side of the ankle, should I try fooling around with those first. I was just worried I have to do all this work to stop the slightest bit of lift and wondered if that was normal.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jds1 said:


> Thanks for the reply.....I do come from boa. Also, I was worried that head moulding would cause more of a problem, I guess I was wrong.
> 
> They now come with these O's that you slide in the pockets on either side of the ankle, should I try fooling around with those first. I was just worried I have to do all this work to stop the slightest bit of lift and wondered if that was normal.


Yeah, those foam pads are for boot fitting.

Heat molding (if done right) may help take care of it too, because heat molding will rearrange your liner....... BUT if you tighten too much while molding, then it can can make the problem worse.

If you don't heat mold (which is not obligatory or anything), try with the foam pads that come with the boot first. That's what they are for.

If you do heat mold; heat mold without those pads, then add where needed.
There's a sticky in this forum on how to do it, but I believe the new TM2 have preset pockets which is nice.

I glued velcro to my liners and these C pads, then adjusted the pads until they were perfect.


----------



## jds1 (Nov 19, 2010)

F1EA Thanks for all the help......MUCH appreciated! I just tried them on with a little thicker wool sock and WOW, they fit like a glove. I think I'll try riding with those on and see how it goes.

Man what a nice fit these are. Can't wait to take them for a ride!

I will keep the heat moulding in mind though, at least I still have that option.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

No probs.

I would say... if they fit great now, don't heat mold. Wait until they pack out and then add the foam pads if needed.

LOL i felt the same when i got TM2's. I tried several boots and they all pinched here or there... but these ones were comfy right away. No break-in period at all.

My wife on the other hand... couldnt stand them. She REALLY wanted them because the women's colorways are suuuuper stylish. But nope, couldnt make em work.


----------



## jds1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ya, I'm gonna hold off on the mold. Still wearing and they feel so much better. Like butter lol. Yes, I need to find the wife something too, we will be looking this weekend.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok so fiddling some more with my boots (...there's no snow)...... I can probably fit my 27.5 foot in 10.5 TM2, WITH aggressive heat molding in the toe box.

The 11 (even after wearing them for a yr after heat molding) still get pressed against the shell toe box. So I removed the C's and heat molded again. The liner fits perfect, but with a bit extra room to the sides of the ankle without the C's.

So basically.... size 11 fits with C's. Size 10.5 should fit if i make more room in the toe. Not sure though because it would be very tight in the toes.

Next time i buy boots i'll check a bunch of the narrower brands and see if they fit better around the ankle.


----------



## kojack19 (Jan 14, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Ok so fiddling some more with my boots (...there's no snow)...... I can probably fit my 27.5 foot in 10.5 TM2, WITH aggressive heat molding in the toe box.
> 
> The 11 (even after wearing them for a yr after heat molding) still get pressed against the shell toe box. So I removed the C's and heat molded again. The liner fits perfect, but with a bit extra room to the sides of the ankle without the C's.
> 
> ...


I have narrow feet and a high arch and the ride boots seem to fit best after a lot of trial and error with other brands. YMMV


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kojack19 said:


> I have narrow feet and a high arch and the ride boots seem to fit best after a lot of trial and error with other brands. YMMV


Cool. I figured so, but seems Ride doesn't do a ~8/10 flex boot. I will probably end up getting the Insano and just deal with a stiffer boot. My foot is definitely narrow and med arch... 

What's the Ride boot immediately softer than Insano?


----------



## kojack19 (Jan 14, 2013)

the Lasso. That is what I ride....Absolutely love them. Just ordered a new pair as they are going on sale here in the US now and was able to save 25%.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

kojack19 said:


> the Lasso. That is what I ride....Absolutely love them. Just ordered a new pair as they are going on sale here in the US now and was able to save 25%.


+1
I just picked up a pair after riding thirtytwo boots for years that hurt my feet. The ride boots have a straight inside edge in the toe box where as the thirtytwos curve around, not sure who has a curved big toe but they seem to think we do.
They are also much stiffer than the thirtytwo


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ahhh cool, thanks. I will check those out, i thought the Lasso was softer.....


----------

